# BEST BUDGET SELF-CONTAINED LIGHT, CECO 1000 OR ???



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

The Amazon Ceco 1000 was IMO the standard for comparison for sub $50 good performing self-contained lights in 2020. Time doesn't stand still though and while it's a great value for $40 I've recently found a few alternatives worth looking at but am also curious if anyone else has run across other options that can offer a competaivie advantage over the Ceco? If you own a Ceco or any of the other lights that are mentioned here please feel free to add your experiences and thoughts.

The Ceco 1000 is a great all around light but its simple round beam is not the best for bar use and I pre fer the floodier beam of either tha Magicshine RN900 or Ravemen LR800/N900.

Amazon.com : CECO-USA: 1, 000 Lumen USB Rechargeable Bike Light - Tough & Durable IP67 Waterproof & FL-1 Impact Resistant- Super Bright Model F1000 Bicycle Headlight - For Commuters, Road Cyclists & Mountain Bikers : Sports & Outdoors

19.69US $ 19% OFF|RN400/600/900/1200/1500 Bike Front Light USB Rechargeable Type C Bicycle Lamp|Bicycle Light| - AliExpress

Ravemen LR800P 800 Lumen Bike Headlight Daylight Visible Cree LED | eBay

Advantages the Magicshine RN900 offers over the Ceco are far more consistent power output and significantly higher output for most if its runtime duration which is also longer because of the larger 4000mAh 21700 battery the RN900 uses. Additionally a usb-c charging port is another upgrade over the Ceco so it has quicker charging, can be used as a powerbank and powered by a remote power source for additional runtime duration while in use. Excellent quick and easy to use garmin compatible bar mount (+ included Gopro adapter) and superior funtiioning mode button make using the RN900 a more pleasant experience. Larger battery and more heavy duty build unfortunately make the MS RN900 a bit too heavy for helmet use though + its much wider (and even though more powerful) less intense beam are not as well suited for helmet use as the Ceco 1000 and besides besides being a better helmet light the Ceco is much easier to obtain from Amazon as the RN900 can take over a month to receive from Aliexpress (China).

The Ravemen LR800 also suffers the same beam pattern disadvantage for helmet use as the MS RN900 has compared to the Ceco 1000 though it is the lightest of these lights and would offer the best comfort and fit for helmet use (would also need an additional cost helmet mount). Smaller physical size and weight are mostly a result of its smaller battery capacity and it shows with shorter runtimes for each of its preset modes. Luckily even though it is a micro usb light it can be charged while in use from a pwerbank or adapter fitted battery so it actually very good runtime duration if you don't mide running it with an external power source. The standard strap mount that I wouild consider an upgrade over the Ceco mount and a solid mount is available as a further upgrade. Efficient elliptical beam pattern is the main advantage to Ravemen LR800 has over the Ceco or RN900 for bar use. It has a bit less power than the othe two lights but you'd never know it in use because it makes the best of what it has. Side mounted mode button also a big advantage if you like running your lights under bar.

The last option I have is a new model flashligh (Sofirn SC31 Pro). In the past I've considered flashlight/torches too high maintenance with poor mounting options and ackward to use UI's. Mounting options haven't really improved much but andurl UI has trickled down to the smaller torches so mounting with band attached Gopro mounts now works acceptable because of the lighter weight. So this setup has been working pretty well for me and performance from this torch is a step or two above what I get from acceptable weight self-contained lights (Ceco currently being the best). Runtimes are still not that great (approx 1 hr from a single cell) at higher settings but not that hard to change out cells.
Mole

23.43US $ 25% OFF|New Arrival Sofirn SC31 Pro Powerful Rechargeable LED Flashlight 18650 Torch USB C SST40 2000LM Anduril|LED Flashlights| - AliExpress


----------



## CMinSC (Jul 26, 2019)

Thanks for this post. Would the LR800 be your 1st choice between these for a bar light. I’d be running an S2+ XML2 as my helmet light.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

CMinSC said:


> Thanks for this post. Would the LR800 be your 1st choice between these for a bar light. I’d be running an S2+ XML2 as my helmet light.


LR800 has the best bar oriented beam pattern and as long as your fine with its limited battery capacity (approx 70 min. in highest mode) or don't mind running it with a powerbank attached it would be my first choice.
Mole


----------



## phantoj (Jul 7, 2009)

for what it's worth, I own the Ceco F1000, Ravemen N900 (a lot like LR800), and Sofirn SC31 Pro. I guess I'm just a big MRMOLE fan and buy whatever he recommends, lol. I think they are all pretty good.

Of the bunch, I finally tried the Sofirn on the helmet, and I think I might like it best, since I can run it on full power (I actually go just a tick under full power) and swap out the battery halfway through the ride. It has a warmer light that blends better with my Outbound Trail Edition on the bars.

The Ceco+Ravemen is a workable combo for cheap. Both are colder light (which I don't like). I have run with Ravemen on the bars with an external pack the Ceco on the helmet on medium-low with success.

I have been so pleased with Outbound that I think I would be interested in getting some kind of Hangover lamp, if they can come up with something with a bit more runtime on high. But that's a different price range.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Thought I should do a quick update for this thread. Newly released equal to or better in every way (except price) Ceco F1200 seems a better value. Throw is almost identical but wider beam, higher output, and longer runtimes are hard to argue with and IMO worth the extra cost.











Above pictured Astrolux BL02 is also worthy alternative to either Ceco light. Blended beam pattern is superior in most situations + this is one of the few similar sized lights that has a throw advantage. Main drawbacks compared to the Ceco lights is it's additional 45g of weight (larger battery) and slower shipping times. BL02 also comes with a better mount and lower price so where you place your priorities will dictate which of these lights is a better fit/value for you.
Mole


----------



## pnw_rider (Oct 30, 2021)

Is the wider beam on the ceco f1200 enough to make it a good bar mounted option? How does the beam pattern compare to the ravemen lr800? 

Which budget self contained light for the bars would you recommend to pair with a helmet mounted ceco f1200?


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

pnw_rider said:


> Is the wider beam on the ceco f1200 enough to make it a good bar mounted option? How does the beam pattern compare to the ravemen lr800?
> 
> Which budget self contained light for the bars would you recommend to pair with a helmet mounted ceco f1200?


For road/path use I'm pretty happy with the beam width and throw of the f1200 for bar or helmet use. As a bar light for trail riding I prefer the Ravemen LR800's wider/smoother beam even though it's not quite as powerful as the Ceco light.
Mole


----------

